# Add momentary Octave to Parenthesis



## befey (Jan 28, 2021)

Would it be possible to use the Intelligent Relay Bypass module to add a momentary switch to the Parenthesis fuzz Octave section?

Can it be wired up so it's On/Off for the Octave section when tapped, as well as the momentary when held?


----------



## Robert (Jan 28, 2021)

Sure.  You'll have to deviate from the standard wiring diagram a bit, but it should work.


----------



## befey (Jan 28, 2021)

Robert said:


> Sure.  You'll have to deviate from the standard wiring diagram a bit, but it should work.


Ok, so I'm thinking 

OCTAVE pot 1 to Relay IN
OCTAVE pot 2 to Relay OUT

OCTAVE pot 3 to BOARD OUT on the relay board

Then I can ignore the BOARD IN on the relay board.

This seems like it would bypass the octave circuit when the switch is off and send lug 3 to 2 when its active.


----------



## befey (Feb 4, 2021)

Robert said:


> Sure.  You'll have to deviate from the standard wiring diagram a bit, but it should work.


Ok, I'm having a bit of trouble getting my mind around how to work this. I should mention since it wasn't clear in the original question that I'm using the Parenthesis Mini pcb.

The Intelligent Relay docs say that pressing the footswitch turns the effect on or off. Cool.

But holding the footswitch turns the effect OFF while it is held.

The behavior I want is to still tap for on/off. But I want to hold to momentarily turn it on.

Does the "hold" function just momentarily toggle the effect on or off depending on whether it is on or off when you hold it? That'd be fine for my purposes. If it's off, hold to momentarily turn on. If it's on, hold to momentarily turn off.

Then I think I can just wire the lugs from the Octave pot normally. But also run wires as I described above. I don't think I need the GND and SW pads on the Relay board?

I also need to add an LED for the octave part since that's not on the Mini. I saw in another thread to replace Q1 with the LED and replace the 10k resistor with some Current Limiting Resistor for my LED.


----------



## Robert (Feb 4, 2021)

That's correct.   It'll do what you want.

Quickly pressing the footswitch and releasing will toggle ON/OFF.

Pressing and holding the footswitch will momentarily toggle ON/OFF until you release the footswitch. (if you hold while the effect is on it will momentarily bypass, if you hold while the effect is off it will momentarily activate)

Yes, you can install the LED in the place of the Base/Emitter of Q1 and change the 10K resistor to 4K7 (or whatever is appropriate for your LED).


----------



## befey (Feb 10, 2021)

Alright so I got everything set up. It works perfectly.

I connected

Octave pot pcb pad 1 to lug 1 of the pot AND the main "In" on the momentary switch.
Octave pot pcb pad 2 to main "Out" on the momentary switch
Octave pot lug 2 to center "Out" on the momentary switch
Octave pot pcb pad 3 to  Octave pot lug 3

Connected the LED as described above  and everything else according to the docs


----------

